# IL-2M3 Shturmovik



## Violator (Feb 19, 2012)

It's here! The Flying Heritage Collection's IL-2 is now on display. I doubt they're too happy that the paint is already stripping away in several places (note the leading edge of the inner wing). Nonetheless, they'll be flying it this summer so stay tuned for better pics. 8)


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent pics and thanks for the updates.
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool pictures. 


Wheels


----------

